# Torn ACL



## Shayna (Jan 4, 2008)

My little one was limping for a couple of days and not putting much weight on his back hind leg. I took him to the vet and they told me that he had completely torn his ACL and it would require surgery to fix. 
However, since he has been home from that appointment, he has been totally acting normal, even though we try to keep his activity limited, he still runs around the house like a maniac when we get home from work. Sometimes at night, it looks a little stiff, but he does not seem to be in any pain.
Have any of your havanese's torn their ACL? If so, what type of surgery did you have? Is it all healed now? Should I get a second opinion?


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes. Get another opinion.

My Bentley appeared to have torn his ACL, the first doctor recommended surgery immediately to prevent long term damage. There is an orthopedic vet specialist in the area so I went to him for a second opinion. He said that he was certain that Bentley had torn his ligament, but that it required anesthesia for a definite diagnosis because of the resistance in the limb when the dog is awake. He did say also that small dogs, under 20 pounds, often do fine without surgery. He recommended limiting his activity for a month and seeing how he did. I decided on that conservative approach and after a month he was no longer limping and hasn't for 18 months!

I subsequently switched the dogs to the orthopedic vet's practice.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

It never hurts to get a specialist to look at it. We had a lab/dachshund mix (yep, that's right) who tore both acl's on the back legs. Just like people, the acl is for stability. You can live without it; you just cannot make quick moves without grinding, swelling, and possible damage to other components to the leg because of the instability. On an older dog that does not do the tearing around anymore, vets often say small dogs really do not *need* to fix it. If your dog is an active one, you might want to if it really is torn. The problem with doing nothing is also arthritis sets in early.

Just what I learned through all the experience with my really expensive dogs. By the way, our ortho specialist could assess without anesthesia, but he had lots of experience.

Good luck!
Karen


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Shayna~
Yes, do see another vet.
My hav, Cooper, tore his ACL and our vet told us that small dogs often do better without surgery than with it. It took him awhile, longer than I was expecting actually, but he did eventually quit limping all together. He never acted like he was in any pain as far as it being tender to the touch but would limp after walks or running.
He would get all better, then start limping for a bit, but now he is allll better.
The vet did give us some pain pills in case he ever got really bad, but he never did.
I really like our vet, he just recently went back to school in Colorado to get his degree with acupuncture, he always is willing to try unconventional things.

Beverly


----------



## Shayna (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, I made an appointment with an orthopedic center for a second opinion. He is only 6 years old and I would do anything to make sure the little guy has a good quality of life (even though the thought of a 3K surgery makes me a little nauseous). Its just also hard to swallow that my dog needs a surgery when he is acting just fine.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

An additional thought:

My son is a representative for an orthopedic company and is in surgery for knees and hips everyday. When I asked him about surgery for Bentley, he said, "Mom, lots of people don't have ACL surgery and do fine!"


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I just took Cody to the vet - he hurt himself playing too rough with (okay, maybe attacking) a Golden Retriever this weekend (Cody's fault, not the Golden's). I was afraid he completely tore his ACL. The vet said she thought he might have partially torn the ACL but right now the biggest problem is the knee cap that is moving all over the place. The knee is too swollen to be sure about the ACL so he's on "doggy bedrest" for the next 10 days with medication and then we'll re-evaluate.

Thinking there might be the possibility of surgery being recommended, I went on line and did as much reading as I could. I have to say I was leaning towards having the surgery done if it was recommended. I was very concerned about Cody developing arthritis later if he didn't have the surgery and most of the websites said that was very likely. I also was concerned about this occurring again in the future (I now realize he had something similar happen 18 months ago - when I first got him and a small episode about 2 months ago.) This time it was much worse. I don't want to restrict his activity (he's 3-4 years old) for the rest of his life and I don't want to be worried every time he's playing that it's going to happen again.

The other thing most of the sites mentioned was a 40% chance of the dog having the same problem with the other knee at some point in the future and if the first isn't treated properly the dog favors that leg, thereby putting more weight on the other leg and tearing that ACL.

They also recommended having blood tests done because torn ACL can be a sign of thyroid problems? (The vet recommended a full blood panel, which I'm having done.)

From everything I read, a torn ACL in dogs is pretty common. Usually bigger dogs but there were a number of smaller breeds that were listed (including the bichon) as having the tendency. I spoke with a number of people over the weekend whose dogs had the surgery and are now doing very well.

There are a number of holistic alternatives but they were very involved (much more than giving glucosamine)an I know that just wouldn't work for me.

I'm curious about those who are recommending not having the surgery done. Does anyone have (or had) a dog that reached old age where they chose early in life not to have surgery done to treat a completely torn ACL?

BTW, even if it's not Cody's ACL he may still require surgery for the kneecap..


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hey Jill, I'm sorry to hear Cody's knee is worse than originally thought. Boy, the way he screamed when it happened, I guess I am not surprised, poor guy. My yorkie had a couple of slippy knees and would occasionally limp off and on, but they seemed to go back into joint by themselves, so we never did anything about it. She never had obvious arthritic symptoms, but no ACL problems I was aware of. I can't believe you have yet another big doggie expense on your plate, as if there wasn't enough with Tess. I know you'll end up doing whatever is best for him regardless of cost, but can you get another opinion just so you know for sure what to do?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Shayna, I hope the second vet has good news!!
Gina


----------

